# TrustFire X2 SST-50 modded to 90?



## wally0206 (Mar 23, 2011)

i like the style of the 3 18650 in a single stack, but really would rather have the sst-90 in there instead was going to try to mod it, but wanted to ask if any one else has tried?

thanks for any info!


----------

